# what tire to choose



## loading.... (11 mo ago)

good morning everyone i have recently acquired a gt3000 craftsman riding mower and put a 42 inch front plow on it along with a 1500 pound capacity winch and a rear custom made sleeve hitch with eclectic actuator lift and iam eventually going to put on a front loader and i was wanting to know if any one had suggestions on what type of tires i should put on it is has turf tires in it right now fairly new but they dont have that good of a grip im not going to be doing much mowing with it so i dont care if it would rip up the grass it has a 23 horse kohler engine with a automatic transmission if that helps so i know it will be strong enough to pull my box blade and moldboard plow. the main thing im going to use it for is snow and gravel grading which i will use the box blade for as well right now im stuck between getting Ag tires industrial tires or just getting tire chains iam going to have wheel weights for them and rear and front wight brackets i would like to ut skid steer tracks on it but im not that good at welding yet so im just looking for tires any help will be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## loading.... (11 mo ago)

ps. i am mainly going to be using it on wet muddy and hilly terrain on a poultry farm.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I'd say to look at the various ATV tires.


----------

